# EHS intakes???



## garrett t (May 17, 2010)

was out doin some boggin, not really any water, and found alot of bog in around my filter. not really wanting to snorkel and rejet i'm wondering about just putting on an EHS lid and blockin up the stock intake. will this work and be ok??


----------



## garrett t (May 17, 2010)

oh yea, should mention i was talkin about the mudders lid.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, but you will have to get something like the old style twinair power flow filter that pulls air in from all around including the top as yours and mine...and the 07 750s (except the NRAs for some reason) air filter tops are too close to the lid to let enough air to pass around it. Other then that mod, they work great!


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

If you want a little more protection without needing a full snorkle setup for deep water, the mudder lid should at least be better then the stock intake setup for keeping water/mud that gets splashed up out of the airbox. I've heard that these lids can be kinda loud, anyone know if that is true?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

HondaGuy said:


> If you want a little more protection without needing a full snorkle setup for deep water, the mudder lid should at least be better then the stock intake setup for keeping water/mud that gets splashed up out of the airbox. I've heard that these lids can be kinda loud, anyone know if that is true?


That's true. A guy I ride with has one. He likes it though.


----------



## garrett t (May 17, 2010)

ok, really lost here. ordered the ehs lid. then a twin air filter, all that came was a foam the replace the stock foam, no top intake, anyone know where to get a filter that flow thru the top?


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

He's talking about the PowerFlow setup from twin air. If I remember correctly I think it's about 300 bucks. I looked into doing this myself but the cost of the PowerFlow stopped me.


----------



## garrett t (May 17, 2010)

i was afraid of that.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

just do a single 3" snorkel. i should have done that cause im not much into the deep water but i did all three and im very happy with it now if i do get in water i dont have to worry about any of it


----------



## garrett t (May 17, 2010)

didn't wanna go cuttin plastic, and racks. since i got an 05 with the old racks i'd have to grind off the loop in front and i just got em powdercoated


----------



## Ruddy208 (Feb 4, 2010)

I made a custom lid myself for close to $90 and I didn't change the filter at all and it runs stronger then ever. It took me a little bit to get the openings the right size for the machine. Here is a pic of the one side and it has a twin on the other side of the lid as well.


----------



## garrett t (May 17, 2010)

ruddy208, did you block up the stock intake hole? anymore pics? very interested!


----------



## Ruddy208 (Feb 4, 2010)

I did block off the stock intake hole. I don't have more pic's right now, but ill get some and post them for ya. It works really really well.


----------



## joebf750 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ruddy208, if possible please post more pics and info on your airbox mod. I am really interested. Not a big fan of the snorkel look. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Mayor (Jun 30, 2010)

I run the EHS MUD LID and a TWIN AIR, and loooove it. I didnt want to snorkle again.. This is a 1,2,3 fix, and has worked 100% flawlessly, even plowing into ponds at 20 and 30 mph, not even a hiccup.
I recommend stopping at a local car-stereo joint (and now maybe Target or Wall2WalMart) for some speaker sound proofing stuff.. DYNAMAT EXTREME (not original), it's the foil top, super sticky down stuff. I popped off my air filter and ran this down the factory intake hole WITH NOTHING ELSE, note I scuffed the inside carefully (so none went into F/I throat), and its 100% perfect...

Also note the EHS Mud Lid sounds like a pair of 4 barrel carbs opening up when yer on the throttle, or cruising at 19 to 22 mph..... I love it, but drives my headset crazy (squelch doesn't help)

Just found a pic of mine, kinda blurry, it was raining, and had just flipped down the mountain... barely remember snapping this pic..

MM


----------



## Ruddy208 (Feb 4, 2010)

I wish i could, I had to sell the brute to pay some bills. It's a sad day i know, that and I'm 2 years from having another.


----------

